
How Crypto Startups Are Changing Finance Right Now - alexlash
https://hackernoon.com/how-crypto-startups-are-changing-finance-right-now-6882574a6ccb
======
WhiteOwlLion
I think they are jumping on the bandwagon. The trend already started with
bitcoin.

